

Is it time to give BP some competition? - stretchwithme

its time a bounty was offered for getting this spewing oil well shut down. BP has failed. They ought to be made to offer $100 million bounty to whoever shuts down that well first.<p>surely there is someone out there that knows how to do this or who has the will to forge a new solution. an underwater "Red Adair", if you will.<p>what do you think?  Are there smarter people out there?  Or is this idea half-backed?
======
hga
Half-baked due to the fact that there's only one site in play. You can't let
someone else try their hand without pulling BP off the job.

It's also hard to imagine anyone wanting to try given the nearly unlimited
liability they'd take on. Lets suppose they tried and had no effect. Someone,
many ones almost certainly, would claim they made it worse just to have
another deep pocket to sue. And only companies with deep pockets have the
means to do the work.

To end, has anyone made a credible claim that BP has not yet been successful
because they've been incompetent vs. the problem is very hard? Frankly, if you
have energy to spare WRT to this, you'd be better off lobbying the
Administration to OK the permit(s) Louisiana needs to dredge sand to
(re?)build the barrier islands they need in front of the vulnerable marches
that oil is now washing ashore on.

That's not a hard real world problem, that's just getting some people to say
"Yes" in finite time.

------
amock
What makes you think BP isn't the best organization to do this? It definitely
has the motivation and experience, so I don't see what else you want from
them.

